# flowmaster 40 series



## ohnogto (Jul 13, 2005)

Has anyone replaced there mufflers with flowmaster 40 series. If so did you have to do any modifications. I bought a pair and 3 local exhaust shops in my area refussed to install them, claiming they will not fit.


----------



## ouijaguy (Mar 16, 2005)

i have the new Super 40's, 3inch in and 3inch out...they fit just fine, however, i have an 05.


----------



## 04BlueGTO6spd (Sep 5, 2005)

I have a pair of the super 40's on my 04, I got the 3 in and 3 out with both outlets to one side of the muffler, it was tight but they did go up there. I also cut out the resinator chambers and it really sounds good.


----------



## huskerGTO (May 8, 2005)

I've got 'em on mine. Sounds GREAT! Going for headers next!


----------



## rgraulic (Sep 16, 2005)

put 40 series on my 04 last friday, sounds great. did it my self, however i've been doing custom exhaust for 16 years


----------



## PhantomGTO (Dec 8, 2004)

anybody got a sound or video clip on how those sound on your car?


----------



## anmracing (Feb 9, 2005)

Sound clips please????

http://media.putfile.com/2K4GTO61


----------



## Fasterthanyou (Sep 28, 2005)

Is your sound clip with the flowmaster super 40's?...Do they make a complete kit for the 05 GTO


----------



## huskerGTO (May 8, 2005)

I bought the mufflers, they welded them on, and put the Magnaflow tips on....IMO they look better than stock!!  Sounds way better also! I don't believe they make a bolt on kit yet...

Dave :cheers


----------

